# Is this what Kurosawa had in mind?



## kegage (Aug 14, 2011)

Just found this. Thought ya'll might find it interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spVJv5sV1GY&feature=related

Kevin


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2011)

Found it delightfully hilarious. 
Of course it's what Kurosawa meant! 

Thone of Blood is among the director's (and actor's) great works.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks dumb, but comes off   very well.  Hilarious!


----------



## HammockRider (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, that was great. I wonder if they will ever combine Rashamon with Life of Brian?


----------

